# Reserve one tuner for live tv



## jmwking (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a 6 tuner card (fios) and it works great. Except when I'm watching sports without recording, but rather bouncing around between games. Sometimes then it tries to move into some wishlist recording session.

To stop it, have to click cancel to click over to a different game then click record. Over and over, leaving crumbs filling the playlist. It's especially maddening during March Madness where there are games on 4 channels and extra-long timeouts and halftimes.

Ideally, I'd like the TiVo to use just 5 tuners for wishlists and stuff, leaving the 6th for me to use without nagging. Is there any way to make this happen?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jmwking said:


> Ideally, I'd like the TiVo to use just 5 tuners for wishlists and stuff, leaving the 6th for me to use without nagging. Is there any way to make this happen?


No.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The answer is set them to record and delete later in the day, as @cwoody222 says, what you want to do can't be done.


----------



## jmwking (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. Ah, well. I still like my tivo, but they really need to keep updates coming!


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

Or, turn off wishlists so it's only recording what you explicitly want...


----------



## jmwking (Jan 29, 2007)

wendlan said:


> Or, turn off wishlists so it's only recording what you explicitly want...


But wishlists are what make a tivo a tivo! I just want 1/6 out of the queue.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

My Edge ota only has 2 tuners.


----------

